# Cómo usar osciloscopio de PC en análisis de sensores automotrices.



## bouldres (Feb 3, 2010)

Estimados amigos

Necesito su ayuda, es sabido que existe programas de osciloscopios para pc,mi pregunta es ¿como se puede usar para el analisis de sensores de autos?,,,¿como hacer las puntas de prueba ?,,ya que estas estan conectadas a la entrada de sonido,,,la mayoria de los sensores usan 5 volt de entrada y como maximo 12 volt,,,no asi para el sistema de encendido que necesitamos un atenuador ya que ahi encontramos señales del orden de miles de volt,,,¿como se puede hacer un atenuador?,,agradeceria mucho su ayuda desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola bouldres

según creo saver estos osciloscopios solo son para medir o ver señales de niveles Lógicos (0 a 12Vdc).
si le aplicas más voltaje a la entrada de audio de la PC de quemaría la tarjeta de sonido.

para hacer un atenuador solo se requiere una resistencia pero como no savemos cual es la impedancia de entrada de la tarjeta de audio tendriamos primero que investigar esto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

Un atenuador funciona en % depende lo que vayas a medir debes "escalar" hasta llegar al nivel de la entrada a medir. Si tu maximo de escala de entrada es 5 volts y necesitas medir 5000 quiere decir que la atenuacion debera ser de 1000 veces..


----------



## bouldres (Feb 14, 2010)

bueno, la verdad es que tengo estudios de electronica automotriz, pero no tengo las herramientas necesarias,,,mi idea es por medio de un notebook y un programa de osciloscopio formar una herramineta fundamental para comenzar,,,me gustaria si me pueden explicar la diferencia entrre atenuador pasivo y uno activo,,,desder ya muchas gracias por su coperacion


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

En que marco es la pregunta del atenuador pasivo y activo? En terminos generales lo pasivo forma parte de un circuito es decir se alimenta y funciona desde ese circuito no teniendo compensacion de nada.. es pasivo... 

Ahora en el mismo marco generico un componente activo es que tiene su propia logica o circuito capaz de mantener, o reforzar una señal al ser activo.

En el metro de santiago por ejemplo, esta el pase/boleto que contiene una parte activa donde estan los molinetes, que estan esperando que vos pases tu tarjeta pasiva (sin pilas, ni circuito) para descontarte el viaje.

En las carreteras con telepeaje (al aeropuerto) al tener que captar la señal desde mas lejos y ademas en velocidad necesita que sea activo el tag que va en el auto..

Alli tienes dos ejemplos de activo y pasivo para una misma tecnologia..


----------

